

Noble or savage?  Hunter-gatherers - zoltz
http://www.economist.com/displaystory.cfm?story_id=10278703

======
motoko
Q. Why does misery and inequality seem to coincide with technological
progress?

A. Because the dead don't fill surveys.

------
zoltz
The current Economist issue contains a letter on this story by Stephen Corry,
Director, Survival International, London. From the letter:

"The Sentinelese are not the only tribe of hunter-gatherers who still resist
contact with the outside world ("Noble or savage?", December 22nd). There are
over 100 uncontacted tribes worldwide, many of them hunter-gatherers. Nor are
the Sentinelese warlike. They defend their tiny island with good reason--
intruders have shot and killed Sentinelese, and neighbouring tribes have been
wiped out after contact with outsiders."

[http://www.economist.com/opinion/displaystory.cfm?story_id=1...](http://www.economist.com/opinion/displaystory.cfm?story_id=10530066)

------
edw519
Darwin was almost right. Technology enables the weak to survive just long
enough to breed. How else would you explain cancer, obesity, and Britney
Spears's child custody battle?

